# Mortal Kombat Devestation: 2010



## cmtar (Nov 16, 2005)

http://www.superheroeslives.com/independents/mortal_kombat_devastation_(2010).htm



> Synopsis:
> After Liu Kang, Sonya, and Jax defeated the forces of Outworld and prevented its merger with Earth, Shang Tsung exacts his revenge by forming an alliance with the powerful sorcerer Quan Chi. Together, they open a portal to Earth in a bid for ultimate domination. Lord Rayden, now an elder god, becomes dismayed by this horrific turn of events and calls forth the warriors of Mortal Kombat once more. Discovering a loophole in the rules of the tournament, and needing every ounce of help he can get, Rayden summons forth the soul of deceased warrior Johnny Cage and resurrects him so that he may join his fellow fighters and send Shang Tsung and his allies back to hell once and for all.


----------

